# buildapp



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

Is anyone here using devel/buildapp to create executable from sbcl.  I follow an example for hello-world but do no get any success, I got a start(*) from sbcl instead of a prompt from an operating system.

My system is 

```
[MNIHKLOM] ~% uname -a
FreeBSD MNIHKLOM.jesgroup.in.th 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #3 r244945: Wed Jan  2 12:34:17 ICT 2013     root@:/kaitag/obj/usr/src/sys/THUNYALICE  amd64
[MNIHKLOM] ~% pkg_info -Ix sbcl
sbcl-1.1.2,1        A Common Lisp development system derived from the CMU CL sy
[MNIHKLOM] ~%
```

Many thanks for helps and hints.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

With the kind helps of Zach Beane, buildapp problem is now solved.  His great helps and suggestions are 


```
git clone git://github.com/xach/buildapp.git
  cd buildapp
  make
  make install
```

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2013)

Not really a solution, you've just built it outside of the ports system.  Any FreeBSD-specific patches or files have not been used.  To really fix it, update the port and either submit a PR or send changes to the maintainer.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 8, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Not really a solution, you've just built it outside of the ports system.  Any FreeBSD-specific patches or files have not been used.  To really fix it, update the port and either submit a PR or send changes to the maintainer.



Hi,

Thank you for your suggestions.  As I observe from the two Makefiles, from FreeBSD port and the original one, they different only --disable-debug options to sbcl  which I have also used to omit this but buildapp does not behave as expected.

Anyway, would you please convey this message to the port maintainer since I do not get accustomed to the PR.

Thank you indeed for your times.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2013)

The port maintainer is listed in the port Makefile, and can be shown with
`# make maintainer`

A PR is preferred by many, because there is tracking.  It's just a problem report, and the web interface makes them very easy to fill out.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Jan 8, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The port maintainer is listed in the port Makefile, and can be shown with
> `# make maintainer`
> 
> A PR is preferred by many, because there is tracking.  It's just a problem report, and the web interface makes them very easy to fill out.



Hi,

I follow PR link and submit the problem report already.  I have just got a reply e-mail from FreeBSD-gnats-submit@freebsd.org.

Thank you very much for your guides.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------

